# Xem Bé Tùng Khôi - Cố Lên Con Yêu !!!



## chunghanluong (26 Tháng bảy 2016)

Bé này là con của  đồng nghiệp mình, bữa lên cty rủ nhau coi thì mới phát hiện chị Hằng cũng đưa coi đi thi rồi, xem ủng hộ cho bé nè chị em ơi


----------



## Cẩm Liên (26 Tháng bảy 2016)

Bé này dễ thương quá đi. Ước gì bé nhà mình cũng dễ thương như vậy


----------



## Linh87 (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

Khúc cuối gia đình bé đạp heo nhận được tới 20 triệu đồng luôn kìa, thích ghê chưa


----------



## vomanhung (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

Tập này của bé mình có xem rồi. Hôm đó đang bực mình ox nên ra mở tivi lên xem, ai ngờ đúng giờ phát chương trình Cố Lên Con Yêu, vậy là ngồi coi luôn. Con được lúc thấy hay quá gọi ox ra thủ thỉ kêu đăng ký cho bé mình đi thi, 2 vợ chồng hí húi tìm kiếm cách thức tham gia, thế là quên luôn đang bực mình với ông :v


----------



## phamthuygiang (27 Tháng bảy 2016)

Công nhận bé nhìn dễ thương ghê á, mà thấy bé nào tham gia chương trình cũng dễ thương hết. Con mình cũng không ngoại lệ các bạn xem tập 5 đi Bé Hiền Đức là con mình á <3 <3


----------



## Linh87 (28 Tháng bảy 2016)

phamthuygiang đã viết:


> Công nhận bé nhìn dễ thương ghê á, mà thấy bé nào tham gia chương trình cũng dễ thương hết. Con mình cũng không ngoại lệ các bạn xem tập 5 đi Bé Hiền Đức là con mình á <3 <3


Mấy mẹ sướng quá nhỉ. Toàn có con đi thi rồi, mình thì chờ mãi vẫn chưa thấy chương trình kêu lên


----------



## Cẩm Liên (28 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Mấy mẹ sướng quá nhỉ. Toàn có con đi thi rồi, mình thì chờ mãi vẫn chưa thấy chương trình kêu lên


Chắc đông người quá nên chưa tới lượt con của chị ấy mà. Đợi tầm vài tuần là có liền  thôi


----------



## Cẩm Liên (28 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Mấy mẹ sướng quá nhỉ. Toàn có con đi thi rồi, mình thì chờ mãi vẫn chưa thấy chương trình kêu lên


Chắc lượng người tham gia đông quá nên chưa tới lướt của chị đấy. Ráng đợi thêm vài tuần nữa xem nào


----------



## Linh87 (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

Mà mấy mẹ ở xa quá không đi thi được  thì làm thế nào đây ta


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Bé này dễ thương quá đi. Ước gì bé nhà mình cũng dễ thương như vậy


Pé nhà bạn bn tuổi rùi. dk cho pé tham gia đi nè. dễ lắm đó. hihi


----------



## Lagiphan (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

Pé nhìn khấu khỉnh quá. Nhìn dễ thương ghê  :-bd


----------



## chibaby010592 (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Khúc cuối gia đình bé đạp heo nhận được tới 20 triệu đồng luôn kìa, thích ghê chưa


gia đình pé này hên quá ta. Mình cũng mới đăng kí cho con yêu mình tham gia nè. Có gì các mẹ ủng hộ gd mình với nha. hihi


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Mà mấy mẹ ở xa quá không đi thi được  thì làm thế nào đây ta


Nếu ở xa quá có điều kiện thì mình lo chi phí đi lại nha bạn, nếu không thì như mình nè tham gia mini game Khoảng Khắc Con Yêu á , mini game này giải thưởng 10tr luôn đó


----------



## xươngnam (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Mà mấy mẹ ở xa quá không đi thi được  thì làm thế nào đây ta



Vào Fanpage của chương trình tham gia mini game đó. Tiếc là 1000 bài viết mới cho bỏ link lên được, có gì bạn lên fb tìm Cố Lên Con Yêu. Vào đó sẽ có hướng dẫn đó. tham gia cho vui mình cũng mới gửi hình bé tham gia hôm qua, hi vọng sẽ có giải


----------



## lienquannu (29 Tháng bảy 2016)

Úi chương trình này hay vậy, bữa giờ không biết để xem. Bé nhà mình 3 tuổi rồi, để rủ ox đăng ký tham gia


----------



## Cẩm Liên (30 Tháng bảy 2016)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Pé nhà bạn bn tuổi rùi. dk cho pé tham gia đi nè. dễ lắm đó. hihi


Bé nhà mình mới có 1 tháng tuổi thôi chị à. chắc năm sau mới đi thi được


----------



## Linh87 (30 Tháng bảy 2016)

Trương Mỹ Hà đã viết:


> Nếu ở xa quá có điều kiện thì mình lo chi phí đi lại nha bạn, nếu không thì như mình nè tham gia mini game Khoảng Khắc Con Yêu á , mini game này giải thưởng 10tr luôn đó


Có minigame đó luôn à chị. Giải thưởng 10 triệu đồng xem ra cũng hấp dẫn quá đi chứ


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (2 Tháng tám 2016)

lienquannu đã viết:


> Úi chương trình này hay vậy, bữa giờ không biết để xem. Bé nhà mình 3 tuổi rồi, để rủ ox đăng ký tham gia


Uhm chương trình này hay và rất hữu ích cho các bé đó, giúp bé làm quen dần và tự tin hơn khi tiếp xúc môi trường mới


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (2 Tháng tám 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Có minigame đó luôn à chị. Giải thưởng 10 triệu đồng xem ra cũng hấp dẫn quá đi chứ


Mini game này kết thúc rồi bạn ơi, hôm 1/8 là kết thúc rồi, h ngồi đợi kết quả thôi hehehe


----------



## Linh87 (3 Tháng tám 2016)

Trương Mỹ Hà đã viết:


> Mini game này kết thúc rồi bạn ơi, hôm 1/8 là kết thúc rồi, h ngồi đợi kết quả thôi hehehe


Chừng nào thí mới có kết quá cái minigame này ấy nhỉ ?


----------



## Cẩm Liên (3 Tháng tám 2016)

Minigame dễ chơi, dễ tham gia. Mà phần thưởng lại tới 10 triệu đồng, ai dại gì mà không tham gia chứ


----------



## phamthuygiang (5 Tháng tám 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Chừng nào thí mới có kết quá cái minigame này ấy nhỉ ?


Mình thấy trên Fanpage của chương trình ghi là 10/8 sẽ công bố kết quả đó bạn ơi. Cũng đang rất hóng để xem nè hjhj


----------



## Hòa Lâm (5 Tháng tám 2016)

Các mom cứ yên tâm chờ thôi. Mình biết ai cũng mong dữ lắm, nôn dữ lứm. Mình cũng vậy nè .:x:x:x:x


----------



## dainamly (5 Tháng tám 2016)

Cố lên con yêu là một chương trình bổ ích cho các bé nhỏ, gia đình tôi rất cảm ơn chương trình đã tạo điều kiện để tham gia và đang chờ lịch phát sóng. Rất chân thành cảm ơn ekip thực hiện chương trình, rất nhiệt tính, chuyên nghiệp và chu đáo, có đi tham gia mới biết được sự khó khăn của các bạn. Chân thành cảm ơn!


----------



## Cẩm Liên (6 Tháng tám 2016)

phamthuygiang đã viết:


> Mình thấy trên Fanpage của chương trình ghi là 10/8 sẽ công bố kết quả đó bạn ơi. Cũng đang rất hóng để xem nè hjhj


Lâu quá nhỉ, mong là có kết quả sớm để xem mình có trúng được 10 triệu không


----------



## Linh87 (6 Tháng tám 2016)

10/8 còn có 4 ngày nữa thôi mà, đâu có xa xôi gì lắm )


----------



## dangha (8 Tháng tám 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> 10/8 còn có 4 ngày nữa thôi mà, đâu có xa xôi gì lắm )


Ngày mai là có kết quả rồi, kiểu này chắc các mẹ lại hồi hộp không ngủ được cho mà xem hahja


----------



## dangha (8 Tháng tám 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Lâu quá nhỉ, mong là có kết quả sớm để xem mình có trúng được 10 triệu không


Nói chung là ai cũng hóng được giải thưởng 10tr hết, mà có 1 giải ah nên là không biết sẽ sao đây =)), mà riết các mẹ đi lạc chủ đề á nha. Không có xem bé mà cứ bàn đến giải không ah )


----------



## Linh87 (9 Tháng tám 2016)

dangha đã viết:


> Nói chung là ai cũng hóng được giải thưởng 10tr hết, mà có 1 giải ah nên là không biết sẽ sao đây =)), mà riết các mẹ đi lạc chủ đề á nha. Không có xem bé mà cứ bàn đến giải không ah )


Giải thưởng hấp dẫn quá mà mẹ, đâu phải chương trình nào cũng có giải thưởng hấp dẫn như vậy đâu


----------



## Cẩm Liên (10 Tháng tám 2016)

Có kết quả rồi kìa mấy mẹ. vào xem coi có ai trúng giải không nào


----------



## nguyenlinhha (11 Tháng tám 2016)

1. Giải nhất (10 triệu): Bé Nguyễn Hoàng Lâm (FB tham gia: Đinh Thị Trang Nhung) Của mẹ nào trong này không ne. Mà công nhận nhìn hình tham gia của bé quá xá đẹp, xứng đáng


----------



## nguyenlinhha (11 Tháng tám 2016)

Linh87 đã viết:


> Giải thưởng hấp dẫn quá mà mẹ, đâu phải chương trình nào cũng có giải thưởng hấp dẫn như vậy đâu


Haha bà nói cũng đúng, công nhận chương trình vừa hay, phần thưởng cũng cao nữa chứ. Nhưng cái quan trọng là giúp ích cho các bé rất nhiều


----------



## chunghanluong (15 Tháng tám 2016)

Thấy bé nào cũng cute hết sức


----------



## Cẩm Liên (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Tập 17 có 2 bé sinh đôi nhìn dễ thương lắm, ước gì sau này mình cũng sinh 1 cặp như vậy nè


----------



## Linh87 (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Đăng kí cho cặp sinh đôi cũng tiện nhỉ, khỏi sợ mấy đứa tranh nhau đi thi )


----------



## chibaby010592 (17 Tháng tám 2016)

nguyenlinhha đã viết:


> 1. Giải nhất (10 triệu): Bé Nguyễn Hoàng Lâm (FB tham gia: Đinh Thị Trang Nhung) Của mẹ nào trong này không ne. Mà công nhận nhìn hình tham gia của bé quá xá đẹp, xứng đáng


Woa đạt 10 triệu luôn, pé này chắc kháu khỉnh lắm nè


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Chắc lượng người tham gia đông quá nên chưa tới lướt của chị đấy. Ráng đợi thêm vài tuần nữa xem nào


MÌnh cũng đăng kí rùi, mà đợi lâu quá chưa thấy chương trình gọi nữa


----------



## chibaby010592 (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Cẩm Liên đã viết:


> Tập 17 có 2 bé sinh đôi nhìn dễ thương lắm, ước gì sau này mình cũng sinh 1 cặp như vậy nè



Phải pé này ko pác. hehehe nhìn cute thiệt á


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (17 Tháng tám 2016)

phamthuygiang đã viết:


> Công nhận bé nhìn dễ thương ghê á, mà thấy bé nào tham gia chương trình cũng dễ thương hết. Con mình cũng không ngoại lệ các bạn xem tập 5 đi Bé Hiền Đức là con mình á <3 <3


Nghe bạn nói chắc pé kháu khỉnh lắm, bữa giờ ko theo dỗi được tức ghê, chương trình này nhiều pé dễ thương thật


----------



## hathinam (17 Tháng tám 2016)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Phải pé này ko pác. hehehe nhìn cute thiệt á



Lần đầu tiên từ tập 1 đến giờ thấy có 2 bé tham gia luôn á, công nhận mẹ bé cũng hay ghê sinh đôi 1 cặp thật kháu khỉnh.


----------



## langquen (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Ôi hóng quá, nhà mình ghi hình 11/7 k biết khi nào được lên sóng đây  Đang đợi bên BTC thông báo


----------



## chuotcong (17 Tháng tám 2016)

langquen đã viết:


> Ôi hóng quá, nhà mình ghi hình 11/7 k biết khi nào được lên sóng đây  Đang đợi bên BTC thông báo


Ui thích vậy ghi hình rồi hả, chắc cũng sớm thôi mà bạn ơi. Cứ lên Fanpage hóng cho nó dễ, thấy đến phát sóng gia đình nào toàn thông báo fanpage


----------



## chuotcong (17 Tháng tám 2016)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Phải pé này ko pác. hehehe nhìn cute thiệt á


Tập này coi rồi á, cứ chủ nhật 12h là bấm coi liền ah, không bao giờ bỏ sót. Công nhận 2 bé dễ thương. Lúc vào phần chơi cứ sợ 2 bé không làm được, ngồi hồi hộp. Khổ vậy á con người ta tham gia mà mình hồi hộp thay :v


----------



## hoaihoang (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Nhà mình đăng ký, bên BTC hẹn tháng 8 gọi điện, mà chờ hoài chưa  thấy nữa, hic hóng quá đi thôi


----------



## Linh87 (18 Tháng tám 2016)

langquen đã viết:


> Ôi hóng quá, nhà mình ghi hình 11/7 k biết khi nào được lên sóng đây  Đang đợi bên BTC thông báo


Thích quá nhỉ, mình thì đăng kí rồi mà mãi vẫn chưa thấy BTC gọi điện nữa


----------



## Cẩm Liên (18 Tháng tám 2016)

hoaihoang đã viết:


> Nhà mình đăng ký, bên BTC hẹn tháng 8 gọi điện, mà chờ hoài chưa  thấy nữa, hic hóng quá đi thôi


Mới hơn nửa tháng thôi chị à. Ráng chờ tới cưới tháng xem sao )


----------



## Linh87 (18 Tháng tám 2016)

Nhìn bé được giải nhất minigame "KHOẢNH KHẮC BÉ YÊU" thấy cưng quá đi à >.<


----------



## chunghanluong (28 Tháng tám 2016)

bé giải nhì cũng cưng mà


----------

